
Mozilla Launches Open-Source Support Program - fabrice_d
https://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2015/10/23/mozilla-launches-open-source-support-program/
======
jdub
It'd be cool if MOSS could return funding Mozilla's own Persona hackers to
work on a next gen open identity platform.

~~~
scrollaway
Yes, it would be. I was going to comment on this, you beat me to it.

Some background on yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10436423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10436423)

Dan's call to action yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10436366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10436366)

I personally believe such a project _should_ come from inside Mozilla and not
be given a mere 2 years before slashing it away. Persona needs love and
funding, and according to Dan there's still design issues to fix. A Persona
2.0 would fit this program just fine.

~~~
StavrosK
I came here to comment on this as well. Replacing the world's authentication
is a project that will probably take _slightly_ longer than two years, and I
would like to see Mozilla continue to support it, especially given how many
people were this excited by it.

------
grimgrin
From the wiki:

 _Mozilla Open Source Support (MOSS) is a grant program specifically focused
on supporting the Open Source and Free Software movement, with an initial
allocation of USD $1 million.

Mozilla is a part of the Open Source and Free Software movement. We were born
out of this movement. We prosper because of the technology and activism which
comes from this movement. And we know that Open Source and Free Software
remains a key part of the Internet and the online life we seek to build. We
have had an ad-hoc grants program for many years. MOSS is a systematic way to
provide a new level of support to this community.

The Mozilla Open Source Support program is designed to recognize and celebrate
communities who are leading the way with open source projects that contribute
to our work and the health of the Web. It encompasses both: a) a “give back”
element for Open Source and Free Software projects that Mozilla relies on; and
b) a “give forward” element for supporting other projects where financial
resources from Mozilla can make our entire community more successful. We will
identify crisp names for these elements as we go forward._

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/MOSS](https://wiki.mozilla.org/MOSS)

------
Drdrdrq
Hm,I have mixed feelings about this. On one hand it is nice of them to give
some of the money back to the projects they are building on, but on the other
hand this can wreak havoc on them. People there didn't do it for money... Wut
mobey in the mix, some might get greedy, some might feel left out, and some
might just lose interest because now it's just another job and that's bot what
they were looking for. So, careful here, Mozilla.

~~~
Argorak
On the other hand, some people can't do it for no money.

------
wodenokoto
For some reason I always thought that Bugzilla (maybe due to the name) was a
product of Mozilla.

I also expected PDF.js to be a Mozilla product, I'm fairly sure it was
developed by Mozilla employees to handle PDF's in Firefox, but I could be
wrong.

So I was surprised to see them listed as potential receivers of this new
grant.

~~~
Osmose
The list is on the wiki and everyone was encouraged to add stuff without a
whole lot of guidance as to what in particular qualifies, so take that list
with a grain of salt.

For the record, Bugzilla and PDF.js are both Mozilla projects.

------
hmans
Maybe Mozilla Persona should apply.

------
simula67
Anyone has good experiences to share about any open source mentorship programs
for professionals ?

~~~
bjwbell
Just start contributing. There's no better way to learn than reading and
understanding code. For me the most important item is a project that you
personally connect with.

In my experience most projects are very kind to new contributors and someone
will usually step up and gently guide. Quality code reviews have been most the
effective mentorship I've had in Open Source and out.

------
dumindunuwan
Please consider about Webian Shell, browser UI for desktop have to be updated.

